# Anet A8



## chucketn (Jun 20, 2017)

I'll start things off. I enjoy making things, and I especially enjoy taking existing designs, objects, materials and modifying it to do what I want or need. 
I purchased a Anet A8 3d printer kit from an E-Bay seller. I chose the Anet A8 because of its lower price and large following, and large base of resources available. It also has the Arduino in its bloodline, and I've been working with Arduino for a while. But there are many other styles and designs of 3d printers available.
This is my first foray into 3d printing. 
I took my time assembling the kit, striving for accuracy. It took me 4 days of assembling various parts, testing and adjusting. I installed the software that came with the printer and several other free open source programs to try.
I have spent more time adjusting, tweaking, and looking for interesting things to print than I care to admit.
So far I have printed most of my first spool of PLA. I have printed two spanners for a ER-11 collet chuck, a slide top box for some forstner bits, a model steam engine(not complete yet, as I broke some parts), and upgrade parts for the printer itself. 
Current project is parts for a 3d scanner to create more parts to print.
I got interested in 3d printing while researching information on building a CNC router/engraving machine.
I plan to use the printer to make patterns for casting model engine parts that I otherwise would never be able to make.
3d printing has opened up a  whole new world for me. There are many frustrations in this new world. I know very little about CAD/CAM , and  have learned that I need to stimulate the grey matter and apply myself to learning it.
The printer is a very good source of frustration in itself. There are sooo many variables in getting a good print, and adjusting any one of them will invariably affect another in some way. That frustration leads to improved troubleshooting skills and even creativity in problem solving.
Thank you, Angie, for adding this sub forum. I'm looking forward to sharing information, prints, ideas, my experiences... Keeps this old duffer on his toes!

Chuck


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi Chuckn
I have an Anet 8 also 
LOVE it:thumbup::thumbup:
here is a few picks of add on I did to it.

enjoy


----------



## chucketn (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks good, Luc. I did the half circle fan shroud, and a fine adjust for Z stop. Fine adj for Z helped immensely with adding glass to the bed.

Chuck


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 20, 2017)

chucketn said:


> a fine adjust for Z stop. Fine adj for Z helped immensely
> 
> Chuck



I install a automatic level sensor for the Z
one set up and you are good for life


----------



## manfred albert (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello Luc,

Yes with the 3D pinter, this is really fun. I have built generators from PLA. These work well as flywheel generators on slow running machines.


Greetings Manfred


----------



## kadora (Jun 29, 2017)

Hello manfred albert
The surface of generator is unbelievably smooth
did you polish generator surface ?


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 29, 2017)

manfred albert said:


> Hello Luc,
> 
> Yes with the 3D pinter, this is really fun. I have built generators from PLA. These work well as flywheel generators on slow running machines.
> 
> ...



this is great work,Thm:Thm:Thm:
 where did you get the files from

 Thanks


----------



## manfred albert (Jun 30, 2017)

Luc,

I create the files by myself.

The surface is abraded, then treated with J-B Weld, then polished, then primed and varnished.

Manfred


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Jul 26, 2017)

Just discovered the 3D Printing section here.  I also have an Anet A8.  I'm really enjoying learning this whole 3D printing game.


----------



## tms6401 (Jul 27, 2017)

I have a Wanhao I3 Duplicator plus, and have had it for about a year. For the most part, I have had no trouble with it and have gone through 5 or so rolls of filament.

It is a bit smaller than the Anet (200x200x185) and I would like to build a bigger printer. I picked up an E3D head and a Titan extruder for it, but haven't built the thing yet.

I am slowly learning the cad thing and have had a couple of small successes.

So far I have made parts for an aquarium, parts for a spinning wheel, parts for some knitting accessories, some trays for er16 and er32 collets, an rc excavator (for relatives) and several attempts at working engines.

Tom


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 27, 2017)

Awww guys... this thread needs a warning at the beginning - it just cost me $230 I can't afford . In related news, my A8 is being packed and dispatched to me now...


----------



## grapegro (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello Al, where did you buy your Anet A8 from?  I am having trouble with mine, bought it from Zapals. Norm


----------



## chucketn (Jul 28, 2017)

Bought mine from e-bay seller jadecabbage. no major problems with the printer, except my screw-ups.

Chuck


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 28, 2017)

I bought off ebay. Still a week or more away so no idea what it's like. I also grabbed a fair few spares and a self leveling sensor for ridiculously cheap prices.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 29, 2017)

and this is what you will want next


----------



## nautilus29 (Jul 29, 2017)

The last time I've used a 3d printer was back in 2006.  Since then  I've kind of shrugged them off as the quality of parts it made wasn't very good.  After seeing what you guys are doing with them Ive got to say they have come along way in 10 years!  Looks like I have some research to do.


----------



## grapegro (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello Cogsy, Hope you go well with you 3d printer. What type of bed leveler did you buy? I had trouble with the mother board, new one due next week. Norm


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi Norm, not sure what type of auto leveller it will be as it still hasn't arrived from China yet, but it's the cheapest I could get. The printer arrived and has been assembled though, and I've wasted a ton of time printing all manner of things, mainly upgrades and tweaks for the printer itself. Soon I'll need to get serious and learn something about 3D modelling so I can begin to print my own designs for things I actually need.
Good luck with yours, I have been very happy with mine and for the price I'm very surprised how good it is.


----------



## Iconoscope (Jun 6, 2018)

I bought my Anet A8 on eBay a month ago, assembled it in two days and was delighted with the quality of the 1st printed item, a shallow rectangular box.  Since then I discovered that the quality of print is OK for small noncritical items, but larger items suffered from distorted dimensions and rippled surfaces.  The culprit seems to be the stability of the platform and the x-y axes belt tension.  So, I printed some parts to adjust the belt tension on both axes (files found on "Thingiverse.com") and fastened the entire printer down to a piece of 3/4" plywood.  Now prints much, much better!  A flywheel I had previously printed was uneven, had flat pots on the surface as well as ripples.  I reprinted the flywheel after improvements and now it looks very good with smooth, almost silky surfaces that are dimensionally accurate.  I think there is a good future for this printer!!


----------

